# DeWalt Jig Saw- throws blades



## Wood Butcher (Jul 28, 2010)

About 5 years ago, I decided to purchase a better jigsaw on Ebay to replace my old dying Craftsman. I did alot of research and determined that the Bosch 1584 was the best on the market according to professional and user reviews, with the DeWalt 317 coming in 2nd or 3rd. Well, I could never get a slightly-used Bosch at a decent price, so I ended up bidding on, and winning, a DeWalt. It has PLENTY of power. Problem is- whenever I use anything but a fine-toothed blade, it throws the blade. I've tried tightening down on the blade-tightening knob harder than should be necessary. My take is that the metal grips, which hold the Bosch T blades that I use, are defective. I've tried DeWalt blades- same problem. I suspect that the grips have stamped ridges to hold the blades, but on mine, the ridges are not deep enough. Anyway, I've gone to the DeWalt website and e-mailed them about the problem, but got no response. Is there a fix for this problem? Is this problem common with DeWalt saws? There's no service center in our area so I've not been able to take it anywhere for repairs. Its warranty period has long since expired. Bob


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

Mine has the same problem. Don't know how to fix it, either. Like you, I thought I was getting a decent tool. Not so, I guess. It's the first Dewalt tool I've owned. It may be the last, also.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I have the same saw and have never had this problem. Mind you, the thickest stock that I have ever cut has been 1". DeWalt usually carries a good product and I am suprised that they have not responded to your e-mail. I have read a couple of reviews of this saw and apparently, you guys are not the only ones experiencing this problem. I would like to think that they have a fix or replacement part for an obviously faulty blade lockdown. 
Keep us informed as far as what DeWalt is going to do for you in this matter.
Ken


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

I think that's the model I have and and I have never had a problem. Dewalt does usually have good service and I would call them if email is not getting the desired response. I'm sure if you could get it to a service center they would fix the problem. Hell I had a saw that was way out the warranty and they tried to fix it but replaced it for free instead, so I kind of thought there customer service was good.

Try this number for customer service *1-800-4-DEWALT*


----------



## Wood Butcher (Jul 28, 2010)

*DeWalt Jig Saw- Throws blades*

Amazing! I posted this thread yesterday and today I'm a happier DeWalt customer. From reading your replies, I discovered I was not alone in my experience with this saw. However both Ken and Richard suggested I try DeWalt's customer service again, which I did. I called 1-800-4-DEWALT as Richard suggested and got Charlie in their parts area. I described my problem, past attempts to deal with DeWalt on the web and let him know that the saw was long-since out of its warranty. I also mentioned that there wasn't a service center nearby. He asked if I was mechanically-inclined and i responded that I am. He said that DeWalt would be sending me a new spindle assembly and that their website "dewaltservicenet.com" would be able to provide instructions. I've got to say that he was most responsive and went a long way in renewing my faith in DewWalt. Bob


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

That's awesome Bob. Let us know how the repair goes and what your findings are on the new part.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Glad to hear it helped.


----------

